# Erstmals auf Usedom - Tipps für MTB Touren?



## CarloClaro (20. März 2018)

Ich hatte schon seit Jahren mit dem Gedanken gespielt, an der Ostsee zu urlauben, und heuer habe ich dank eines Angebotes ab dem Flughafen Linz Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Nun wollte ich nachfragen, ob mir vielleicht jemand in der Runde mit Tipps für MTB Touren weiterhelfen kann... Sprich, welche sollte man beim ersten Besuch auf der Insel auf der To-Do-Liste haben? Und was sollte ich außerdem besichtigen? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## 2wheelfun (24. März 2018)

Hi, nimmst du im Flieger dein (MTB-) Bike mit? 

Wenn nicht, gibts ausreichend Radwege (für dich mit deinem Leihrad?) die allseits bekannt und ausgeschildert sind. In Radkarten stehen sie auch drin. Und die Leute vor Ort können dir sagen, wo´s zu welchem Ziel oder zu welcher Runde geht. Einige Sachen stehen auch im Netz ..Touren, Runden etc..

MTB-spezifisch ist´s schon was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloClaro (25. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

Ich muss mir überlegen, ob ich das MTB mitnehme oder ob ich vor Ort ein Fahrrad ausleihe. Könnte ich auch ein gutes MTB ausleihen?

Ich habe mir schon einige Touren angeschaut, wobei es hauptsächlich welche für den Norden und welche für den Süden gibt... Was ist am Schönsten bzw. was soll ich mir als Erstes ansehen?


----------



## 2wheelfun (27. März 2018)

Was Bikes aus dem Verleih betrifft, würde ich nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (28. März 2018)

WArum denn genau ab dem Flughafen Linz, was war denn da die Überlegung wenn ich fragen darf - gutes Angebot oder in eurer Nähe gelegen? Wusste gar nicht dass dies direkt geht. Cool. 
Insgesamt hat Userdom ja breit ausgefächerte Radwegmöglichkeiten, also fad werden dürfte euch da auf gar keinen Fall - da würde mich eher interessieren, würdet ihr gerne richtige touren machen? Mir würde da etwa die Strecke einfallen: Ahlbeck - Bansin - Benz - Ückeritz. Das wäre gleich mal eine Möglichkeit wie man denn auch verschiedene Städte auf der Insel kennenlernen würde.


----------



## noocelo (28. März 2018)

was planste zu fahren? all-mountain? enduro? downhill? gemäß deines profilbilds lässt du es ja gut laufen.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. März 2018)

Die Insel ist sehr berühmt für ihre knallharten Downhillstrecken und auch die EWS ist dieses Jahr wieder zu Gast.


Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das mit Neuseeland verwechsle...


----------



## 2wheelfun (30. März 2018)

Normale Fahrräder kann man ausreichend und in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten fast allerorts mieten. Fast jeder Vermieter, Einheimischer kann Routentipps geben, ggf. gibts verschiedene Radkarten, auch mit Routentipps und Sehenswürdigkeiten. 

MTB-spezifisch siehts schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## CarloClaro (30. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure weiteren Antworten!

@noocelo na das wäre schön, wenn das ich am Foto wäre... So gut bin ich leider definitiv nicht! Mir geht es um All-Mountain. Nachdem ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, das MTB nicht mitzunehmen bzw. vor Ort auszuleihen, ist das denk ich abseits der normalen Fahrräder die realistischere Variante?! 

@aktenzeichenxy es handelt sich um gutes Angebot und der Flughafen ist öffentlich gut angebunden, sodass ich eine relativ kurze Anreise zum Terminal habe.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (30. März 2018)

Ach das hört sich ja super an - also da haste schon mal einen guten Start, wenn es nah liegt und man gut wegkommt von dort und direkt hinfliegen kann.
freestylezz - warst du denn schon mal dort, weil du da auch so viel weißt? Also das wäre ja auch spannend, eventuell hast du ja noch gute Routen im Gepäck?


----------



## CarloClaro (6. April 2018)

Ja, da habe ich auf jeden Fall einen praktischen Start und selbiges gilt auch für die Rückkehr (weil jeder Urlaub geht leider bekanntlich auch zu Ende)... Ich brauche mit dem ÖBB-Railjet eine gute Stunde zum Linzer Hauptbahnhof und von dort gibt es zwei Optionen für die Weiterfahrt... ein Bus oder eine regionale Zugverbindung samt Shuttleservice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aktenzeichenxy (8. April 2018)

Na da biste ja auch gar nicht so schlecht angebunden, das klingt gut und machbar, da lohnt es sich nach Linz zu düsen und dort ab dem Flughafen wirklich mal loszujetten und ich finde auch, die auswahl ist groß, es gibt gute un interessante Ziele, also vor allem die Charterflüge während der saison sind nicht zu verachten. Da wirste doch sicher nochmals was finden. 
Ja ich hoffe, dass andere eventuell auch noch gute Tipps haben, was man an Strecken machen könnte direkt auf Usedom?! anyone?


----------



## CarloClaro (11. April 2018)

Genauso ist es... Ich bin ab dem diesem Flughafen schon nach London und nach Frankfurt bzw. über diesen Flughafen auch nach Amsterdam geflogen. In beiden Fällen sind wir auf den regionalen Verbindungen umgestiegen und haben dann in Hörsching den Shuttlebus bestellt. Am Terminal sind die Wege dann kurz. Und ja, ich wäre natürlich umso mehr für MTB-Tipps zu Usedom dankbar!


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (26. April 2018)

Freut mich und ich sehe was auch ein kleiner Abflughafen für vorteile bringt! Ich wünsche dir viel spaß und hoffentlich kann ja noch jemand aus dem Forum hier was dazu beitragen, ansonsten würde ich mich vor Ort kundig machen und nachfragen bei der Touristeninfo etc.


----------

